# Someone help me remember...



## Lab Guy (Apr 29, 2004)

Hey all-

What Trans is on my new GX345? I used to know, and my neighbor asked me yesterday and I couldnt answer him, I forgot. I am quite curious to the answer though, as I cant seem to locate it in my OM.

Thanks for the help!

-Drew

Edited to say that upon reading this post the word "new" was used not to sound snobby as I cant stand people like that, but to eliminate any possibility of misinformation due to model changes from year to year....
thanks again


----------



## KevinJD325 (Sep 21, 2003)

Probably the Tuff-Torq K-71.


----------



## KevinJD325 (Sep 21, 2003)

http://www.tufftorq.com/K71.htm


----------



## Lab Guy (Apr 29, 2004)

Thanks for the reply Kevin!
I actually had a spare second before I left work last night and called JD. The first cust service rep told me she didnt have the answer and told me to ask my dealer. Well I have asked my dealer, but they are very busy right now and I dont want to pester them with the answer. She just seemed very unwilling to even attempt to help me. Really P!ssed me off. So I called back and got another gal who put me on hold, 10 seconds later she had a paragraph description for me with the K-71c answer. Not sure what the "c" means, but at least I got someone with half a brain and was willing to do their job. 
Any thoughts on the "c" designation....?

-Drew


----------



## KevinJD325 (Sep 21, 2003)

I think the "c" means you have a hydrolic take-off on the trans. You most likely use it for power steering. My 325 has the same trans but without the "c" and no power steering. I do have a hydro lift for the deck and plow blade. 

JD uses alot of the K71's on the garden tractors (300 series models).

Hope this helps!

Kevin


----------



## Lab Guy (Apr 29, 2004)

Thanks Kevin!
That makes sense to me.

-drew


----------

